# 24" Tires ??



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

I am finding it extremely difficult to find DH (and even XC/AM) tires for 24" wheels.

My sons favorite Schwalbe Big Betty in 24" are practically impossible to find! I'll be very happy if someone can point me to where I could still buy them.

Other then that, what 24" tires do you use that are still available to buy?

Many thanks


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Arrow Racing.
Nice tires but they weigh a lot.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Have these on my kids bikes. They've done well on the street and on the trail. I have the 24" ones in 2.4 and run them for my 8yr old son at 20psi on his hard tail.

Amazon.com : Maxxis Holy Roller BMX/Urban Bike Tire (Wire Beaded 70a, 20x2.20) : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Bikerector (Jan 24, 2014)

Maxxis has two options.

High rollers 24x2.5:
http://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-298-122-high-roller

Snyper 24x2.0 (XC option)
Snyper | Maxxis USA


----------



## Fargo1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Just signing up to see whats available. I'm looking for something for my kids too. I'm looking for something low cost but not overly heavy. If it exist.


----------



## GSJ1973 (May 8, 2011)

Kenda Kinetics 24" Tire - at WebCyclery|WebSkis|Bend, Oregon

Hope that 1050 gram weight is a typo.


----------



## DWDW (Oct 7, 2005)

We have a set of Rocket Rons, although I can't currently find them at Chainreaction. They are light and offer decent grip. They do wear quickly and I wasn't successful at setting them up tubeless.

We also have 20" Snypers. they seem to be pretty good as well.


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

How about Schwalbe a Table Top 24"x2.25? Has anyone tried them for trail riding? They are 25$ at CRC


----------



## Trailcraft Cycles (Sep 6, 2014)

bigstudent said:


> Other then that, what 24" tires do you use that are still available to buy?
> 
> Many thanks


Kenda Small Block 8

Schwalbe Table Top

Schwalbe Rocket Ron (long lead time)

Maxxis Snyper (available now through your local shop via QBP.com)

I just got a set of Maxxis Snyper tires for testing, seem like a tire which will offer long wear and set up tubeless nicely. Right about 600 grams each. Will report back once my son puts some time on them.


----------



## Viva Borracho (Aug 8, 2007)

I am also looking for a 24 inch tire. Something in the 2.4-3.0 range that doesn't way a ton. Anything I should be looking for?


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

The Maxxis High Rollers I mentioned above come in 2.4, quite big tires. You can see them here installed on the bike, weight was about 650g/ 24x2.4 tire if I remember correctly


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son had Snypers on Sun Ringle RhynoLites. Good combo. it worked well for him.


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry but Maxxis High Rollers weight is 1080g, that's a lot...

High Roller | Maxxis USA


----------



## mevnet (Oct 4, 2013)

Thought we were talking about 24" tires. The ones I have don't show up on Maxxis US site any more for whatever reason
They would be Maxxis Holy Roller 24x2.4


----------



## bigstudent (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes that's right, sadly 24" High Rollers are 1080grams, just click on "specification"...

Holy Rollers are still on website, they are under "BMX 24 tyres" not MTB, at the weight you said. Holy Roller | Maxxis USA


----------

